# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  О проведении профилактических работ на платформе услуг антивирусной защиты Kaspersky 10 декабря 2015

## ByFly

В связи с проведением профилактических работ на платформе услуг антивирусной защиты Kaspersky, 10 декабря 2015 года с 12-00 до 15-00 будет отсутствовать доступ к заказу (постановке на паузу, возобновлению предоставления) услуг антивирусной защиты Kaspersky. Действующим пользователям данные услуги будут предоставляться в полном объеме.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

